# need advise on composition please :)



## dyk2 (Aug 26, 2016)

hello,
These are my very first two paintings. I was advised to add an object in the upper left corner of the painting #1 to improve the composition/correct the empty space problem; and turn the pure black area into the grey/dark grey since it is taking all the attention away from the circle which is supposed to be the center point. Could you please express your opinion (agree/disagree would do ) on these points. Feel free to add anything else to the said  Thanks a lot!
#1 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2Irf32P7fEVMjByYWJ5TTlQOTg
#2 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2Irf32P7fEVaVQ1N1ZzTjhLdW8


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Why don't you post the pictures instead of the links?


----------



## dyk2 (Aug 26, 2016)

did not see an "attach" button (or anything like this), sorry


----------



## dyk2 (Aug 26, 2016)

here's the paintings


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Dyk 2, hello. Not the world's greatest fan of abstract art, where normal composition rules hardly apply anyway (I would be called a square back in the 1950's (- I can see a certain charm in your first painting as it is. No idea what the subject is but I immediately thought of a fairground combination of carousel and a giant swing wheel. I would leave it as is. The second, quite frankly says nothing to me except some sort of a colour mosaic, but it's more about what you see than the viewer. I'm sure there must be an answer to be found on Google somewhere.....perhaps...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your use of color is wonderful! I find both pictures appealing. The top one makes me think of the Pirate Ship Ride in theme parks, where the ship swings back and forth. It gives a really good happy feeling to look at it. If I were to change anything at all on this picture it would be to have the diagonal lines all point to the vanishing point as some of them do. But at this point I would not change a thing...I'm thinking if you were to do it over. The second picture brings to mind a medal -- like a gold medal at the Olympics -- only multicolor. Again it is a wonderful use of color and very appealing painting.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Terry, you might want to look up the definition of vanishing point.


----------



## dyk2 (Aug 26, 2016)

Desdichado, thank you! Yes, both paintings have a particular idea behind. One is called "21" with 21 lines signifying years of a person (the multicolor exponential stripe). The second one is also several years of a person (the multicolor circle) at one place with some evil action (the black portion) against him (but keeping him intact). There's obviously more detail and explanations, but that's the essence. Thanks again.


----------



## dyk2 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi Terry,
Thanks for your comments and positive feedback! If you are interested, the ideas behind the paintings are described in my previous reply (very brief).
Thanks all responding.


----------

